# Equihen plage (Price increase)



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

I stopped for a couple of days this week at Equihen plage just a few kilometres south of Boulogne-sur-mer. 

I'm just just letting anyone who's interested know that the price for a night has gone up from 3 Euro's to 5 & the Jeton from 2 to 3 Euro's.

No improvement to warrant the increase though :? . :lol:


----------



## pieterv (Feb 3, 2009)

Have just spent a night there; pleasant place, with nice view of the sea.

Are you allowed to spend more than one night?

Pieter


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Thanks for the update Phil. Can you post it on the database? I think it was my original post..


Do they charge more now for upwind of the sewage works? :lol: :lol: Just like being at the Oxford Stadium 8)


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Yes Pieter


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

bognormike said:


> Thanks for the update Phil. Can you post it on the database? I think it was my original post..


I would Mike but I don't know how to do it :!:

Campsite review ? Aire review ? :?


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

If you go about 20 - 30 yards past the Aire there's a small flat carpark on your right that holds about 4 MH's and it's free.
No hook up but we arrived at 21.30 on a friday evening in July and it suited us quite nicely for one night.
We didn't even realise there was a sewage works close by - thank goodness for sea breezes!


----------



## jeanie201 (Apr 22, 2008)

Come on Equin Plage is a nice aire and well worth 5 Euros a night. Where in U.K. could you stay overnight overlooking the sea within walking distance of village for just over £4/night? So never mind the car park down the road, use the aire and support the viilage otherwise places like this will be lost. And yes you can stop for more than one night and no we have never been bothered by the "smell".


----------



## Tricky2 (Feb 10, 2008)

*Equihen plage (price incease)*

We stopped there in June, the local police collected the fee from everyone including those who stayed on the alternative parking area suggested. So if you don't want to pay either depart at the crack of dawn as a lot of the French did or find somewhere else. Rick


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi thanks for the update, I have updated the prices.

Olley


----------



## havingfun (Oct 31, 2007)

*equihen plage*

hi,

we stayed in late febuary,after we came off the 4o,clock ferry,so got there about 5ish,we splept until about 1,o,clock,went out got some shopping,and some wonderful mussels,from a man selling them out of his garage just up the road,then we had to drive to the lidi to get some white wine and cream, they were wonderful,all for 2 e..

but getting off the track,nobody came to collect any money,and we were there amost 2 days,but there was no services,so maybe in winter they dont charge.

mags, and no it dident smell.....


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

when we were there in a grotty March, nobody collected - probably thought better about getting blown off the cliff :lol:


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

We have been there lots of times. fee is collected about 9am. Jetons
available from nearby tabac or Mairie along with tourist information.
fee well worth it. No smell but little noise sometimes from sewage works.
Often kite surfers on cliffs.
Super place for dog owners cliff and beach walks. locals collect mussels when tide is right. 8)


----------

